# Ants / Termites ?????



## Uncle Freddy (Feb 22, 2014)

these photos are from our entryway on the interior of our newly built, 4 year old home .....*can anyone tell me what this is ? or what in causing it ? *we did have a slight ant issue a few months back that I took care of but my wife just discovered this .....first pic is her discovery yesterday.....second pic is this morning 24 hours later after she vacuumed it all up the previous day, there is only one place this is seen / happening in our home: our entryway ....I checked all rooms and all other baseboards, it is only happening here at this spot (also to note, outside the front door and side of front door, on concrete at base of exterior walls, small piles of what looks like sand) THANK YOU for the help


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

That "may" be termites, are those white objects shell like?
If so it's from the young molting.
I would call in a pro to have a look see.
In the mean time don't disturb the area and don't spray any pest killer.
Wait for the pro.

EDIT.... those white things are either molting shells or egg shells, discarded with the frass.
Could be termites or carpenter ants. 









What’s That in Your Garage? Carpenter Ant Frass vs. Termite Frass


You're cleaning your garage and find something that appears to be wood shavings or saw dust. Don’t touch it! This could be carpenter ant or termite frass.




www.danleys.com


----------



## Uncle Freddy (Feb 22, 2014)

thanks Steve ....we have spray foam insulation covering entire lower floor in crawlspace, and these yellow / white bits look to be teeny bits of that hardened insulation .....again, home brand new, we moved in from new build Aug 4 years ago .....


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Uncle Freddy said:


> thanks Steve ....we have spray foam insulation covering entire lower floor in crawlspace, and these yellow / white bits look to be teeny bits of that hardened insulation .....again, home brand new, we moved in from new build Aug 4 years ago .....


New homes are just as susceptible to insect damage as 50yr old homes are.

Termites can be anytime.
Carpenter ants don't eat the wood, they hollow out damp rotting wood for their nests. 

If they are insulation pellets, something is putting them there.


----------



## Uncle Freddy (Feb 22, 2014)

we will bring in a pro to have a look, just thought someone here, based on past experience or pro knowledge, seeing these pics would be able to say what is causing this ....I going in assuming it's ants ....thanks Steve


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Uncle Freddy said:


> we will bring in a pro to have a look, just thought someone here, based on past experience or pro knowledge, seeing these pics would be able to say what is causing this ....I going in assuming it's ants ....thanks Steve


I agree with the advice so far; maybe get a close closeup of the critters/materials in your first pictures to better see the details?


----------



## runagate (6 mo ago)

Mice


----------



## Uncle Freddy (Feb 22, 2014)

interesting ....so they are chewing up insulation / dirt to form a nest ? or ? ....not sure how this debris is getting ejected onto our entryway floor from under & behind the baseboard .....


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Uncle Freddy said:


> interesting ....so they are chewing up insulation / dirt to form a nest ? or ? ....not sure how this debris is getting ejected onto our entryway floor from under & behind the baseboard .....


As it's always in that spot check the wall from there up to the ceiling. 
Could be coming from under the baseboard as well.


----------



## runagate (6 mo ago)

Uncle Freddy said:


> interesting ....so they are chewing up insulation / dirt to form a nest ? or ? ....not sure how this debris is getting ejected onto our entryway floor from under & behind the baseboard .....


Yes they do that, also based on the size and color of excrement, it is not Termite, but Mice! Set up a trap with some peanut butter, then do not freak out next morning, having cute little mice in it.


----------



## Uncle Freddy (Feb 22, 2014)

well, at closer look of debris, the little white specs look like larvae of some sort, like any larvae ....?? the little yellow / white bits are definitely NOT chewed up bits of under floor sprayed on insulation ....and also mixed in with the debris / dirt / sand is plenty of dead ants .....so I'm going to stay focused on ants instead of mice .....but will shoot some mice repellant under baseboard for good measure unless you guys tell m not to do that ....thanks again ....


----------



## Uncle Freddy (Feb 22, 2014)

I meant "like ant larvae"


----------



## Saber22 (5 mo ago)

Hey,

That looks like termite frass.
Get a pro as depending on where you live if you see that much frass then there is a problem.
You will likely need to open up that area/wall, but the pro can drill hole and check using camera first.

Hope you get it treated and fixed.
Saber (Fred)


----------

